# Help - dry chicken breasts



## S.TX.Mum (Apr 17, 2009)

My husband prefers chicken breasts to thighs.  No matter what recipe I have tried, the meat is always too dry for my taste.  Is there a trick to keeping the breast meat moist and juicy?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi, Mum.  Dry chicken is caused by overcooking.  Chicken breasts are very lean so they dry out easily.  Chicken must be cooked to at least 161 F.  Shoot for an internal temperature of 161-170 F.  Any more and you should expect dry breasts.

One solution is to brine the breasts before cooking them.  This adds flavor and locks in some moisture.

To make a basic brine, add salt to water so it's about as salty as seawater.  Soak boneless skinless breasts for a couple of hours in the fridge before cooking.  Rinse under cold water to wash off excess salt.

Some take the opportunity to add other flavors when brining by adding sugar, and other flavorings to the brine.


----------



## HMGgal (Apr 17, 2009)

I second the brining. And if you can get air chilled chicken, it's FABulous. It can be found at places like Whole Foods, New Leaf markets, and other natural food marketers. It's night and day to regular chicken.


----------



## Constance (Apr 17, 2009)

It also helps if you buy bone-in chicken breasts and leave the skins on for cooking. You can remove the skins before serving, and even easily pull the bones out, but both of the afore-mentioned will help keep the meat moist, along with not overcooking, as Andy M. said. 

I really like cook them in a skillet...season chicken, brown quickly in a little olive oil (or butter if you dare), turn heat down, add soup or sauce and vegetable of your choice. Add more liquid (water, broth or wine), cover and simmer on medium until vegies are cooked and chicken is tender. 

I often use Cambell's condensed Golden Mushroom, a can of mushrooms, sliced carrots, potato wedges, pimentos or julienned sweet pepper,


----------



## S.TX.Mum (Apr 17, 2009)

*dry chicken breasts*

Thanks for the replies.  With the heart disease that runs in both our families, I hesitate to use any more salt than is absolutely necessary.  I also cook for my dad, who is on a heart diet -- definitely sans the salt.  Would using a Mrs. Dash product in the soak have the same result?


----------



## Chicks (Apr 17, 2009)

I love to bread my Chix breast with egg and corn flake crumbs lightly saute and finish in the oven, they are always moist and tender.
C


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 17, 2009)

S.TX.Mum said:


> ...Would using a Mrs. Dash product in the soak have the same result?




Sorry, you need the salt for a brine to work.  

Your next best bet is to be very careful about not overcooking.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 18, 2009)

HMGgal said:


> I second the brining. And if you can get air chilled chicken, it's FABulous. It can be found at places like Whole Foods, New Leaf markets, and other natural food marketers. It's night and day to regular chicken.



Whenever and I mean always, my group always, always tells me that I got the chicken from Whole Foods.  To be honest,  I am just grateful to have it done that I don't notice the difference.  It is certainly a shock to have them tell me this.  HMGgal, I am thankful you told me this about Whole Foods.  I just know the difference in price.  That to me weighs a big part in where I buy the chicken.  If not Whole Foods, then I do get brand Purdue.  But as for the breast being dry, has to be prepared to be safe it is right. I just  feel it seems like it is always eaten within few minutes and took more time to prepare.  Just feel it is worth it.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 18, 2009)

i buy chicken breasts in large bags, are brined already, same for thighs. both are yummy using panko crumbs, dredge in beaten egg and then in panko. crispy on outside, tender and juicy on the inside. just don't over cook it. have done in oven as well as skillet.


----------



## lynseysnatural (Apr 19, 2009)

Rub the chicken breasts all over with dry herbs - this adds a lot of flavor so you can skip the salt - and make a foil pocket with a little oil, white wine or champagne vinegar and lemon slices. Seal the foil pocket all over to no liquid escapes and bake at 350 for about 30 minutes. Make sure to let it sit for a few minutes before cutting to all the juices don't run out - that will definitely contribute to making it dry. I use a meat thermometer because I never think they look done when they are - that might help, too.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Apr 19, 2009)

S.TX.Mum said:


> My husband prefers chicken breasts to thighs. No matter what recipe I have tried, the meat is always too dry for my taste. Is there a trick to keeping the breast meat moist and juicy?


 

Have you tried poaching them?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm a fan of pounding chicken breasts fairly thin then quickly cooking.  It doesn't even take 2 minutes on each side if pounded thin enough.

They key to boneless/skinless is fairly high heat and finishing in a hot oven.  Also, a good brine can be nothing more than buttermilk.  It's not like you are drinking ALL the buttermilk you are brining in...only a small portion seeps into the meat.  It's well worth the effort to get the result.  I brine boneless/skinless for 4 days.  Cook on the 4th day.  During the last day of brining you can add some fresh rosemary sprigs and garlic  to it...creates a really nice flavor!


----------



## Claire (Apr 20, 2009)

Many of us use the IQF boneless-skinless for convenience, and it is really a chore to keep them from drying out.  I never cook them in the oven, there is no way (for me) the middle will be cooked without the edges being jerkey.  I agree with those who've said pound the middle, at least a little, and with high heat and a little olive oil.  

Slice them and make either an Asian or Mediterranean stir fry.  That way you quite literally put them in the skillet and take them out rather than serving them whole.  

Slice them very thin and poach in low salt chicken broth and veggies, or if your family likes the exotic, broth and coconut milk with basil, lime, and peppers.  herbs and spices are great antidotes for the no-salt-blues.  

When I'm cooking anything out on the (charcoal) grill, when I take the meat and veggies (I always cook a bunch of onions, squash, etc when I'm doing ribs, steaks, or chops), I take whatever the IQF breasts I have in the freezer directly from the freezer, season them, throw them on the grill, and cover.  We eat dinner and I go out and turn them.  We clean up and I put them in foil and let them rest a bit.  Into the fridge.  I'm not sure why, but this leaves them very moist and succulent.  I then use them in salads and various other preparations all week.  I love grilled meat and it is nice to have some ready to go.

I recommend Cavender's Greek seasoning in the BLUE container (yellow has salt, blue is salt free) for a good general seasoning sans salt.


----------



## linicx (May 6, 2009)

Been doing this a long time. I sent you three quick recipes in your message box.


----------

